# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Τηλεφωνίας & Gadgets >  > [Πωλείται / Καινούριο] ΧΡΟΝΟΣ ΟΜΙΛΙΑΣ Vodafone CU

## stratos12

Γεια σας,
μεταφέρω άμεσα δικό μου χρόνο ομιλίας προς συνδρομητή καρτοκινητής Vodafone CU με τo Vodafone Sharing. 


	Πρώτα θα πρέπει να γίνει κατάθεση σε τραπεζικό λογαριασμό μου. 


   	Για ποσά άνω των 12 €, κερδίζεις 2 € 


Ευχαριστώ πολύ. 

Στράτος

----------

